# it's peeing down (rain)



## Tegs

Hola! ¿Como se dice en español "it's peeing down here"? (una manera coloquial para decir que "llueve mucho aquí"). 

¿Se puede decir "Aquí - el diluvio universal"? O hay otras expresiones?


----------



## Masood

_Está lloviendo a cántaros_ (it's raining cats and dogs/it's chucking it down), so I'd say it's not as coarse as 'peeing it down'. See what others suggest.


----------



## mijoch

As a general expression-------"aquí llueve mucho"

Actually occurring-------"está lloviendo a cántaros"


----------



## Tegs

Thanks  I was looking more for an idiomatic slang expression though...any thoughts? And is my first suggestion used or not?


----------



## Alisterio

I've never heard anyone use an expression with "diluvio universal", and to be honest I can't really think of a slang way of saying it's raining (perhaps rain is a bigger part of life for people from the Britain / Ireland than it is for Mexicans!).

Round these parts we might say "Se está cayendo el cielo" o "Está cayendo un aguacero". Neither expression really conveys the same sense of gloom as "It's peeing down".


----------



## Tegs

I'm surprised that there aren't any colloquial expressions given the plethora of ways to complain about heat in Spanish (surely they complain about rain when that happens too! ). But thanks anyway for the ones you've suggested


----------



## mijoch

They do in weather programs say "llueve sobre mojado" meaning it rains so much that the soil can't contain more water. Then the rivers rise and the floods come.


----------



## Linton

A mantas, a cántaros, a mares, una tromba, caen chuzos de punta, está cayendo el Diluvio (obviamente se refiere al de Noé)...

Saludos.


----------



## Tegs

Ah, perfecto! Gracias!


----------



## Kar_WRF

Entro al tema para decir que si, la expresión "Diluvio universal" se usa bastante, no tan frecuentemente, y no es algo que puedas escuchar en todos los países, pero está bien.


----------



## Tegs

Vale, gracias Kar!


----------



## Sonia Rojas Mora

mijoch said:


> They do in weather programs say "llueve sobre mojado" meaning it rains so much that the soil can't contain more water. Then the rivers rise and the floods come.



_Llover sobre mojado _no está bien empleado en sentido literal de caer agua sobre agua. Es una expresión que hace referencia a cuando una situación molesta se repite o cuando sucede algo que agrava esa situación.


----------



## Sonia Rojas Mora

Linton said:


> A mantas, a cántaros, a mares, una tromba, caen chuzos de punta, está cayendo el Diluvio (obviamente se refiere al de Noé)...
> 
> Saludos.



Podríamos añadir a todo esto: Está cayendo la de Dios (es Cristo).


----------



## mijoch

Strange-------I know the metaphorical use of "llover sobre mojado", but do hear it often on weather programs. After all, if it means something happens  and then it happens more, then that something can be "lluvia".

Llueve _sobre mojado_… « Un Canario en Londres uncanarioenlondres.com/2012/07/09/llueve-*sobre*-*mojado*/
9 Jul 2012 – Como dicen algunos, está _lloviendo sobre mojado_ en este país. Llevamos varios días de _lluvias_ que no parecen encontrar el fin y la previsión *...*


----------



## Sonia Rojas Mora

Según recoge el DRAE, el uso es correcto si el sentido es negativo: llueve sin cesar y no puedo disfrutar del verano, pero no si es positivo: llueve sin cesar y eso es bueno para el campo. Además, aunque a primera vista parezca que no porque se habla del tiempo, el ejemplo que citas también es metafórico.


----------



## loudspeaker

Lo que pide Tegs es una traducción idiomática parecida a 'it's peeing down here', dicho de otra forma más basta 'it's pissing down here'. Creo que no hace falta traducir el verbo 'piss' porque todo el mundo lo conoce.
 Sinceramente, opino que no existe ninguna expresión en español que refleje el original, por lo menos, yo no la conozco.


----------



## Sonia Rojas Mora

loudspeaker said:


> Lo que pide Tegs es una traducción idiomática parecida a 'it's peeing down here', dicho de otra forma más basta 'it's pissing down here'. Creo que no hace falta traducir el verbo 'piss' porque todo el mundo lo conoce.
> Sinceramente, opino que no existe ninguna expresión en español que refleje el original, por lo menos, yo no la conozco.



En francés se dice algo parecido al inglés:Il pleut comme vache qui pisse.


----------



## loudspeaker

Sonia Rojas Mora said:


> En francés se dice algo parecido al inglés:Il pleut comme vache qui pisse.



Gracias, Sonia. ¿Y cómo la traducirías del francés al español? ¿A que cuesta encontrar una traducción parecida?


----------



## Wandering JJ

loudspeaker said:


> Gracias, Sonia. ¿Y cómo la traducirías del francés al español? ¿A que cuesta encontrar una traducción parecida?



¡LLueve como la vaca que mea! I know I'm not Sonia, but I know the expression. It's moderately vulgar in French, but not used in Spanish - que yo sepa.


----------



## mijoch

I would have thought that "llover sobre mojado" is "precisamente" very close to a "diluvio"; unless, of course, one is into "diluvios".

In my post#7, "llover sobre mojado" results in floods. I agree with and believe all said so far. Could someone agree and believe that I hear this expression  in weather programs here in Granada?


----------



## Sonia Rojas Mora

loudspeaker said:


> Gracias, Sonia. ¿Y cómo la traducirías del francés al español? ¿A que cuesta encontrar una traducción parecida?



No, no cuesta; sencillamente no utilizamos en español el verbo "mear" ni "orinar" para referirnos a esta expresión, lo mismo que tampoco utilizamos estos verbos para expresiones como _are you taking the piss, mate?, we were on the piss last night, it was like pissing into the wind, it was piss easy, the film was piss poor, stop pissing about and do some work_, etc., lo que no significa que no tengan traducción en español. 
No hay que forzar las traducciones. Si lo que buscas es algo más fuerte a lo que los foreros de este hilo hemos aportado, ahí va otra: llueve de la hostia.


----------



## mijoch

Could "está diluviando" be considered, idiomatic?


----------



## loudspeaker

Sonia Rojas Mora said:


> No, no cuesta; sencillamente no utilizamos en español el verbo "mear" ni "orinar" para referirnos a esta expresión, lo mismo que tampoco utilizamos estos verbos para expresiones como _are you taking the piss, mate?, we were on the piss last night, it was like pissing into the wind, it was piss easy, the film was piss poor, stop pissing about and do some work_, etc., lo que no significa que no tengan traducción en español.
> No hay que forzar las traducciones. Si lo que buscas es algo más fuerte a lo que los foreros de este hilo hemos aportado, ahí va otra: llueve de la hostia.



Ja ja. 'Llueve de la hostia' jajaja, me gusta pero suena fuerte. Precisamente, de eso se trata. 'Llueve de la hostia'/ 'llueve de carajo' es más parecido a 'it's peeing/pissing down' que todas las sugerencias anteriores, porque tienen más o menos, el mismo tono.


----------



## Alisterio

mijoch said:


> I would have thought that "llover sobre mojado" is "precisamente" very close to a "diluvio"; unless, of course, one is into "diluvios".
> 
> In my post#7, "llover sobre mojado" results in floods. I agree with and believe all said so far. Could someone agree and believe that I hear this expression in weather programs here in Granada?



Well the _literal_ meaning of the expression is obviously "raining when it's already wet", but I would only expect to see this used in an actual weather report in a slightly tongue-in-cheek or humorous way. My feeling is that the primary meaning is definitely the figurative one: one disaster that follows on the heels of another.


----------



## Gabriel

Las expresiones que se usan en Argentina para decir que llueve una barbaridad, y que puedes decir delante de tu jefe, son:
_Llueve a cántaros.
Está diluviando.
El cielo se está viniendo abajo._

Y las que no puedes decir delante de tu jefe, y creo que está bastante alineada con la de la pregunta original:
_Están cayendo soretes de punta_. (no puede creer que ninguno de los varios argentinos del foro lo haya propuesto aún)
_Llueve como la puta madre_


----------



## Linton

"Llover sobre mojado" tiene efectivamente origen en la agricultura, pero no implica que llueva a mares, sino que ha caído demasiada agua en el plazo de unos días, o unas semanas. Y ocurre aunque sea lluvia de intensidad moderada. El terreno no puede absorber entonces el agua, como dicen los camperos _se le juntan los jugos_, lo que es más perjudicial que la sequía porque la planta se pudre.

Saludos.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Sonia Rojas Mora said:


> _Llover sobre mojado _no está bien empleado en sentido literal de caer agua sobre agua.


Nada impide que las expresiones idiomáticas se usen en su sentido literal si resulta adecuado hacerlo.


----------



## Tochka

Sonia Rojas Mora said:


> En francés se dice algo parecido al inglés:Il pleut comme vache qui pisse.


Caveat: no todos anglohablantes usan esa frasa.  I've never heard this  expression before and, without it being part of my own idiom, must  confess I would cringe at the literal image the English evokes.   (At  least the French use a simile, so I imagine the cows standing to one  side, rather than picturing myself receiving the full force of urinary  output!  )


----------



## mijoch

RAM---------Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología.

Se repiten los acontecimientos. Mientras que en la península Ibérica llueve sobre mojado, en el Magreb el polvo se adueña en vuelo sobre las zonas secas, como lo muestran estas imágenes, donde las tonalidades rosas están asociadas al polvo en suspensión.

There are sites such that "llover sobre mojado" no tiene nada que ver con meteorología. Sites such that it's only used figuratively to mean "something bad followed by more bad. Sites such that it means "nothing changes".

So you pays yer money and takes yer choice. I accept that even in a stark "weather report" the figurative meaning is maintained, but when the report actually describes the result of a specific instance of "llover sobre mojado" then for me and a few others "llover sobre mojado" means "llover sobre mojado".


Playing with English.

"It's pissing down"-------"raining a lot".

"As pissed a newt"-------ahumado------modified-------"as nissed as a pewt".

"It's raining again"----------"It's nissing again".


----------



## LatinFlower

I'm racking my brain on this one and I can't find a colloquial (or slang) expression equivalent to "it's peeing down here" and I do live in the tropical rainforest where it rains 8 months of the year. Some of the expressions we commonly use are: se está cayendo el cielo, está cayendo el diluvio universal, está cayendo un chaparrón, viene el agua, está cayendo un tremendo aguacero. 

As for "llover sobre mojado", it's an expression not commonly used here, but when you hear it, it's used mostly in the metaphorical sense of  repeating something over and over. 

And we say in Panama: ¡ciao pescao!


----------



## Tegs

Gracias a todos por las respuestas  No imaginaba que podría llegar a ser un hilo tan largo, jaja! (Perdonad mi gramatica rara ) 

Lo que quería era aprender unas frases coloquiales y saber si era posible usar el concepto del diluvio universal. Ya tengo varias expresiones y sé que lo del diluvio está bien así que muy bien  No pasa nada que no hay una frase exactamente igual al inglés - como habéis dicho antes, no hay que forzar traducciones raras


----------



## loudspeaker

Tegs said:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas  No imaginaba que podría llegar a ser un hilo tan largo, jaja! (Perdonad mi gramatica rara )
> 
> Lo que quería era aprender unas frases coloquiales y saber si era posible usar el concepto del diluvio universal. Ya tengo varias expresiones y sé que lo del diluvio está bien así que muy bien  No pasa nada que no hay una frase exactamente igual al inglés - como habéis dicho antes, no hay que forzar traducciones raras



Pero, ¿ qué me estás contando? No puedes traducir 'it's peeing down' por 'está cayendo el diluvio universal'. La idea es la misma, sí, pero el tono es absolutamente diferente. La Reina de Inglaterra jamás diría 'oh, it's peeing down' pero sí diría 'oh, it's pouring down'. El Rey de España jamás diría ' vaya, está lloviendo de la hostia' pero si diría ' vaya, está cayendo el diluvio universal'.


----------



## macame

Alguna vez he oído: "Los ángeles están meando/Cómo mean hoy los ángeles", pero tampoco es de lo más frecuente.


----------



## Linton

loudspeaker said:


> El Rey de España jamás diría ' vaya, está lloviendo de la hostia'


Eso no vayas a jurarlo


----------



## loudspeaker

Linton said:


> Eso no vayas a jurarlo



 

Me refiero en público. En familia, ya es otra historia.


----------



## Tegs

loudspeaker said:


> Pero, ¿ qué me estás contando? No puedes traducir 'it's peeing down' por 'está cayendo el diluvio universal'. La idea es la misma, sí, pero el tono es absolutamente diferente. La Reina de Inglaterra jamás diría 'oh, it's peeing down' pero sí diría 'oh, it's pouring down'. El Rey de España jamás diría ' vaya, está lloviendo de la hostia' pero si diría ' vaya, está cayendo el diluvio universal'.



No me preocupo mucho de lo que dicen los de la monarquia, de ningún país...soy irlandesa  Pero bueno, "it's peeing down" es algo que yo diría a mis amigos tanto como a mis compañeros de trabajo. Claro que algo tipo "it's feckin pissing it down" no lo utilizaría en el trabajo. Total que no veo que "peeing" es muy vulgar como tono. Lo del diluvio universal ¿lo suenen decir solo las abuelas entonces? No quiero utilizar una expresión muy de abuelos, pero tampoco quiero decir que llueve de puta madre, en fin  Buscaba una frase idiomática - no tenía que ser una traducción que tenía que ver con mear...


----------



## Irene05

I will say
¡Está diluviando!


----------



## macame

mijoch said:


> Could "está diluviando" be considered, idiomatic?



También:
Diluvia.
Llueve a cántaros/a mares.
Caen chuzos (de punta).
Está jarreando.
La que está cayendo.


----------



## loudspeaker

Tegs said:


> No me preocupo mucho de lo que dicen los de la monarquia, de ningún país...soy irlandesa



Bueno, pues donde dije 'Reina de Inglaterra', ahora digo Michael D. Higgins


----------



## Linton

loudspeaker said:


> Me refiero en público. En familia, ya es otra historia.


Ja ja a veces también en público: http://www.deliartis.com/comprar-co...arra-cojonudos-el-navarrico-conservas-gourmet


----------



## Linton

Tegs said:


> No me preocupo mucho de lo que dicen los de la monarquia, de ningún país...soy irlandesa


Ah pues entonces la familia Kennedy, prototipo de pijerío con mucho mayor alcance que Buckingham


----------



## Tegs

loudspeaker said:


> Bueno, pues donde dije 'Reina de Inglaterra', ahora digo Michael D. Higgins



Pero luego tu comentario de antes no risulta tan lógico, ya que él no utiliza para nada un tono muy pijo y seguramente diría "it's peeing down"  Jeje! 

Bueno chicos, hoy no llueve aquí así que voy a recordarme de todas estas frases bonitas la próxima vez que pasa


----------



## loudspeaker

Linton said:


> Ja ja a veces también en público: http://www.deliartis.com/comprar-co...arra-cojonudos-el-navarrico-conservas-gourmet



   

P.D. Pido disculpas a los moderadores pero tenía que expresar mis sentimientos. Pueden proceder a eliminar este mensaje.


----------

